
How the Banks Bought Bitcoin – Lightning Network - shapiro92
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYHFrf5ci_g
======
shapiro92
a wonderful video about the lighting network and how banks are invovled in BTC

P.S I am not affiliated with any of the companies mentioned or the video
creator

if you agree upvote it on ProductHunt or reshare the video

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/how-the-banks-bought-
bitco...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/how-the-banks-bought-bitcoin-
lightning-network)

